# Paint for Honda lawn mower



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looking for the Honda paint to spot paint some spots on my lawn mower.Does anyone know what color it is and where to buy it?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Rustoleum has hammered finish spray paints. While it may not be a perfect match you could blend it out a bit where you wouldn't be able to see a difference.

Edit* 
For bare metal its good to used an acid etch primer first for corrosion protection and proper adhesion. Make sure to lightly scuff with a gray or red scotch brite pad any areas you want the paint to stick.


----------



## LYKUNO (Jul 11, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Looking for the Honda paint to spot paint some spots on my lawn mower.Does anyone know what color it is and where to buy it?


You didn't mention the model you own, but this Plano Power website's page lists two different color options for HR215 model decks, depending upon the mower's serial number. Scroll to the bottom of the page for the paint options.

https://planopower.com/store/honda/honda_hr215_decals.php

Also just noticed that the same website also has the paint options for other Honda models here:

https://planopower.com/store/honda/paints_chemicals.php


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hrr216


----------



## LYKUNO (Jul 11, 2018)

I was surprised that the HRR (Harmony?) wasn't specifically listed on the website. That said, a search of the TLF site resulted in this thread where your specific question was answered by "[email protected]" back in July of 2015. Here's the thread that will help you: https://www.lawnmowerforum.com/showthread.php/34129-Touch-up-paint?p=215146&viewfull=1#post215146


----------

